# Hwy 4, Watson Lake to Carmacks in the Yukon



## Jerry (Jul 15, 2002)

I am considering trying the above highway next week on my way to Alaska via Dawson City.  I would like to hear from anybody that has driven it in the last couple of years.  Is it suitable for a 29' fifth wheel?  Recommendations?  Camping spots?  Thanks.  Jerry


----------



## Butch (Jul 15, 2002)

Hwy 4, Watson Lake to Carmacks in the Yukon

Jerry,

Not trying to be facetious or sound like a jerk, BUT, wait until  you get close by and then check on hiway conditions on THE day you intend to make the trip.  Conditions change rapidly and may not even resemble the same hiway at noon as it was before breakfast...Same with the Taylor hiway up thru the fortymile country.  We always find the end result worth the trip.  Another side trip we enjoy is down to Skagway but it is a pretty good pull coming back up out of there...Have a good trip, it's a real beaut...

Happy Motoring, Butch
2000 Diplomat
1999 Grand Vitara+ toad


----------

